# Aubameyang vicino al Borussia Dortmund



## MaggieCloun (28 Giugno 2013)

*Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang *attaccante del *Saint-Etienne* è vicino al trasferimento in Germania al *Borussia Dortmund*.


----------



## Jino (29 Giugno 2013)

Preparano la futura partenza di Lewa...


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2013)

La Gazzetta dello sport conferma che *Aubameyang *è passato al *Borussia Dortmund per 15 milioni,* manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Luglio 2013)

Anche questo è stata una genialata di Fester che l'ha praticamente regalato. Non ne azzecca una.


----------



## Jino (2 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Anche questo è stata una genialata di Fester che l'ha praticamente regalato. Non ne azzecca una.



Ma per favore dai. Con il senno di poi è facile parlare, ma al tempo non gliene era fregato a nessuno di questo qui, che nessuno conosceva nemmeno. 

La frase del tempo era:

_Fuori un altro della famiglia Abumayang, pian piano ci liberiamo di tutti_.

Questo era il pensiero comune.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma per favore dai. Con il senno di poi è facile parlare, ma al tempo non gliene era fregato a nessuno di questo qui, che nessuno conosceva nemmeno.
> 
> La frase del tempo era:
> 
> ...


Con la differenza che io e te siamo tifosi, lui è un addetto ai lavori. 

Il discorso che faccio io è essenzialmente questo: manca una figura che sappia giudicare il valore dei giocatori... uno che quando a Fester viene voglia di monetizzare su un determinato giocatore gli dica: "Che stai facendo? E' un talento questo che vuoi vendere". 
Come pure manca la figura del direttore sportivo, perché Galliani è essenzialmente uno che sa condurre le trattative, ma come ds non vale niente e l'ha dimostrato ampiamente. Chi è che sceglie i giocatori al Milan? Chi ha preso Traorè e Taiwo? 

Troppo facile ridurre tutti i problemi al fatto che non ci siano soldi da spendere.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Luglio 2013)

Bravi tutti col senno di poi.

E comunque deve ancora dimostrare tutto


----------



## Frikez (2 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Preparano la futura partenza di Lewa...



Pierre non è una prima punta, per me giocheranno assieme..prossimo anno si vedrà.


----------



## Albijol (2 Luglio 2013)

Ai tempi non seguivo per niente la primavera, non so se hanno fatto la cacchiata a darlo via a due banane, certo è che se dovesse esplodere rosicherei tantissimo, visto che finora il meglio che ha tirato fuori il nostro schifoso settore giovanile sono stati Mitra "non so stoppare una pallone che sia uno" Matri e Mafia Miccoli


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Luglio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ai tempi non seguivo per niente la primavera, *non so se hanno fatto la cacchiata a darlo via a due banane*, certo è che se dovesse esplodere rosicherei tantissimo, visto che finora il meglio che ha tirato fuori il nostro schifoso settore giovanile sono stati Mitra "non so stoppare una pallone che sia uno" Matri e Mafia Miccoli



ce l'avevano pagato 1 milione.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;222750 ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello sport conferma che *Aubameyang *è passato al *Borussia Dortmund per 15 milioni,* manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.



se prendono anche Mikytharian (o come si scrive) possono rinunciare a Lewa quasi a cuor leggero (l'unico guaio è che va al Bayern, sarebbe meglio che lo cedessero fuori dalla Germania)


----------



## Djici (2 Luglio 2013)

non vorrei sbagliare (perche con ma familia aubameyang e difficile) ma se non ricordo male si diceva che questo era l'unico buono ed era stato migliore bomber in una competizione internazionale (Champions Youth Cup sempre se non sbaglio) di prestigio (ma non ricordo li avversari).

questi giocatori che dimostrano comunque di avere qualita non li venderei mai prima dei 23-24 anni.
e normale non essere al top prima di avere almeno 3 o 4 anni in prima squadra... non sono tutti fenomeni.
in prestito per qualche anno. se poi non dimostra di essere in crescita allora li puoi cedere tranquillamente.

stesso discorso per un fossati per esempio.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (2 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Anche questo è stata una genialata di Fester che l'ha praticamente regalato. Non ne azzecca una.



finalmnente sta venendo a galla la mediocrità assoluta del pelato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Luglio 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> finalmnente sta venendo a galla la mediocrità assoluta del pelato.



la mediocrità di galliani è almeno un lustro che si è palesata


----------



## Jino (2 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che io e te siamo tifosi, lui è un addetto ai lavori.
> 
> Il discorso che faccio io è essenzialmente questo: manca una figura che sappia giudicare il valore dei giocatori... uno che quando a Fester viene voglia di monetizzare su un determinato giocatore gli dica: "Che stai facendo? E' un talento questo che vuoi vendere".
> Come pure manca la figura del direttore sportivo, perché Galliani è essenzialmente uno che sa condurre le trattative, ma come ds non vale niente e l'ha dimostrato ampiamente. Chi è che sceglie i giocatori al Milan? Chi ha preso Traorè e Taiwo?
> ...



Il punto è che quando giocava con noi nella primavera non era niente di che, come lui ce ne sono tantissimi, era uno dei tanti!! Dopo averlo "regalato" ha bazzicato per anni 4 tra ligue 1 e 2 senza dimostrare nulla!

Lo stesso ragionamento lo possiamo fare per Astori e Matri! 

Non è che tutti i giocatori della primavera si possano tenere per 6-7 anni perchè non si sa mai che diventano bravini. 

Se davvero ci appendiamo ad Aubameyang per criticare Galliani siamo proprio fuori, non è affatto il motivo giusto.


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il punto è che quando giocava con noi nella primavera non era niente di che, come lui ce ne sono tantissimi, era uno dei tanti!! Dopo averlo "regalato" ha bazzicato per anni 4 tra ligue 1 e 2 senza dimostrare nulla!
> 
> Lo stesso ragionamento lo possiamo fare per Astori e Matri!
> 
> ...



Il tuo ragionamento è sacrosanto,peccato che però all'Inter pure quando si vendono mezzi cessi come Caldirola e Donati si STRACCIANO i maroni


----------



## juventino (2 Luglio 2013)

Secondo me è un cesso a pedali.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Luglio 2013)

Se hai Gullit, van Basten, Simone, Massaro, Papin, Savicevic, ecc... ti può scappare un Giovane Elber.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Luglio 2013)

per me stanno facendo un grosso errore


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il punto è che quando giocava con noi nella primavera non era niente di che, come lui ce ne sono tantissimi, era uno dei tanti!! Dopo averlo "regalato" ha bazzicato per anni 4 tra ligue 1 e 2 senza dimostrare nulla!
> 
> Lo stesso ragionamento lo possiamo fare per Astori e Matri!
> 
> ...


E sugli errori sui giocatori svenduti dalla primavera non si può attaccare... e quando compra parametri zero rifiutati persino dal Nizza non si può attaccare.... e quando prende Taiwo non si può attaccare... e quando acquista a fior di milioni gente come Zambrotta, Emerson, Errepunto Oliveira, Oddo, Robinho (un giocatore di fatto allontanato dal City), Huntelaar non si può dire niente. 

Non so, qualunque cosa quest'uomo faccia è sempre giustificato da certa gente. Per me non è semplicemente la persona adatta a fare mercato in questo momento storico. Sono finiti i tempi quando andavi a prendere Rui Costa e Nesta... per scegliere giocatori del genere non ci vuole certo un genio. A quel tempo Galliani andava benissimo, perché lui si limitava a condurre le trattative dal punto di vista burocratico. Oggi non è più così, perché occorre scegliere bene i giocatori da acquistare e Galliani ha ampiamente dimostrato di essere un incapace in tal senso.


----------



## jaws (3 Luglio 2013)

Se uno qualsiasi di voi mi dimostra che ai tempi era infelice per la cessione di Aubameyang e l'avrebbe voluto tenere mi occuperò di portare personalmente il suo cv a Galliani per proporlo come nuovo DS


----------



## Bafometh (3 Luglio 2013)

eran altri tempi ora c'è tutta un'altra attenzione verso il vivaio

con merkel ed un altra decina di eccezioni


----------



## pennyhill (3 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Se uno qualsiasi di voi mi dimostra che ai tempi era infelice per la cessione di Aubameyang e l'avrebbe voluto tenere mi occuperò di portare personalmente il suo cv a Galliani per proporlo come nuovo DS



Ufficiale: Saint-Etienne, riscattato Aubameyang dal Milan - page 3 

Seriamente , sono d’accordo con te. Se proprio si teme/pensa che qualche ragazzo un giorno possa rendersi utile, l’unica cosa da fare è inserire una clausola di riacquisto, a cifre contenute e per un 2-3 anni dal momento della cessione, come fa il barsà o lo stesso Real, ma lo fai se credi veramente nel ragazzo.


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Luglio 2013)

Io ho sempre pensato che degli Aubameyang Pierre fosse l'unico che sapesse giocare un minimo. Lo vidi mi pare in amichevole con la prima squadra tanto tempo fa. Però, alla fine, ci sta di farselo scappare dai. Una svista del genere non è gravissima, sono altre le cose per cui criticare Galliani.


----------



## Jino (3 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E sugli errori sui giocatori svenduti dalla primavera non si può attaccare... e quando compra parametri zero rifiutati persino dal Nizza non si può attaccare.... e quando prende Taiwo non si può attaccare... e quando acquista a fior di milioni gente come Zambrotta, Emerson, Errepunto Oliveira, Oddo, Robinho (un giocatore di fatto allontanato dal City), Huntelaar non si può dire niente.
> 
> Non so, qualunque cosa quest'uomo faccia è sempre giustificato da certa gente. Per me non è semplicemente la persona adatta a fare mercato in questo momento storico. Sono finiti i tempi quando andavi a prendere Rui Costa e Nesta... per scegliere giocatori del genere non ci vuole certo un genio. A quel tempo Galliani andava benissimo, perché lui si limitava a condurre le trattative dal punto di vista burocratico. Oggi non è più così, perché occorre scegliere bene i giocatori da acquistare e Galliani ha ampiamente dimostrato di essere un incapace in tal senso.



Guarda che il teatrino dei "non lo si può attaccare" te lo sei fatto tutto te  io ho solo detto che se vendi uno sconosciuto Aubameyang e a distanza di 4 anni azzecca una buona stagione si attacca Galliani perchè non l'aveva previsto a tempo debito stiam messi molto male!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ufficiale: Saint-Etienne, riscattato Aubameyang dal Milan - page 3
> 
> Seriamente , sono d’accordo con te. Se proprio si teme/pensa che qualche ragazzo un giorno possa rendersi utile, l’unica cosa da fare è inserire una clausola di riacquisto, a cifre contenute e per un 2-3 anni dal momento della cessione, come fa il barsà o lo stesso Real, ma lo fai se credi veramente nel ragazzo.



Bravo che hai riesumato quel topic, dove non c'è un solo utente triste


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ufficiale: Saint-Etienne, riscattato Aubameyang dal Milan - page 3
> 
> Seriamente , sono d’accordo con te. Se proprio si teme/pensa che qualche ragazzo un giorno possa rendersi utile, l’unica cosa da fare è inserire una clausola di riacquisto, a cifre contenute e per un 2-3 anni dal momento della cessione, come fa il barsà o lo stesso Real, ma lo fai se credi veramente nel ragazzo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guarda che il teatrino dei "non lo si può attaccare" te lo sei fatto tutto te  io ho solo detto che se vendi uno sconosciuto Aubameyang e a distanza di 4 anni azzecca una buona stagione si attacca Galliani perchè non l'aveva previsto a tempo debito stiam messi molto male!


E allora sarò messo molto male! 

Solo che la litania....

_poverino Galliani, non ha i soldi, non può fare mercato_

ha personalmente stancato ed è stucchevole. Il Napoli che fattura la metà del Milan il mercato lo fa eccome... allora le cose sono due:

1) o Galliani non è in grado di gestire il nuovo corso improntato all'austerity

2) o i soldi vanno a finire da qualche parte dove non sappiamo

Su Aubameyang capisco che sia umano sbagliare, però troppe cose non vanno secondo me.


----------



## jaws (4 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E allora sarò messo molto male!
> 
> Solo che la litania....
> 
> ...



Il Napoli sta facendo calciomercato con i soldi delle cessioni di Lavezzi e di Cavani


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Luglio 2013)

Sostituiscono Lewandoski con Aubameyang e Gotze con chi? Non mi convince.


----------



## pennyhill (4 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sostituiscono Lewandoski con Aubameyang e *Gotze con chi?* Non mi convince.



Con Aubameyang.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Con Aubameyang.


Non Lewa?


----------



## Snake (4 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sostituiscono Lewandoski con Aubameyang e Gotze con chi? Non mi convince.



Prenderanno Di Gennaro


----------



## pennyhill (4 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non Lewa?



Ti dirò, Socio, non escludo che Gotze venga sostituito da gente già presente, avanzando uno tra Gundogan e Sahin (cosa già provata da Klopp nel finale di stagione), con Kuba/Aubameyang sulla destra e Reus a sinistra, con Lewandowski o il suo sostituto in avanti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ti dirò, Socio, non escludo che Gotze venga sostituito da gente già presente, avanzando uno tra Gundogan e Sahin (cosa già provata da Klopp nel finale di stagione), con Kuba/Aubameyang sulla destra e Reus a sinistra, con Lewandowski o il suo sostituto in avanti.


In questo senso, però, mi sembrerebbero molto indeboliti. Da Gotze a Sahin/Gundogan perderebbero tantissimo, ammesso poi che Lewandowski rimanga, altrimenti qualora parta pure Robert finirebbero per perdere ulteriormente in qualità.


----------



## pennyhill (4 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In questo senso, però, mi sembrerebbero molto indeboliti. Da Gotze a Sahin/Gundogan perderebbero tantissimo, ammesso poi che Lewandowski rimanga, altrimenti qualora parta pure Robert finirebbero per perdere ulteriormente in qualità.



Concordo, anche se questa squadra non mi dispiace. comunque dubito si fermino qui, soprattutto credo che in caso di partenza di Lewandowski ne prenderanno almeno altri due.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Concordo, anche se questa squadra non mi dispiace. comunque dubito si fermino qui, soprattutto credo che in caso di partenza di Lewandowski ne prenderanno almeno altri due.


Non l'ho seguito, Sahin come si è comportato ultimamente di nuovo sotto la guida di Klopp? E Gundogan non sarebbe un po' troppo forzato come trequartista di qualità dietro la punta?


----------



## Frikez (4 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sostituiscono Lewandoski con Aubameyang e Gotze con chi? Non mi convince.



Il polacco non va da nessuna parte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il polacco non va da nessuna parte.


Lo spero per loro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Luglio 2013)

Il sostituto di Gotze chi è? Pensavo prendessero uno tra Bernard ed Eriksen.


----------



## Jino (4 Luglio 2013)

Ma al posto di Gotze non prendono quello dello Shaktar?!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Luglio 2013)

ragazzi in casa hanno 2 giovinastri che potranno sostituire gotze,ovvero leitner e bittencourt. Lo stesso gundogan nasce trequartista e klopp ha fatto un lavoro molto lungo sul giocatore per insegnargli il ruolo davanti alla difesa. Lo stesso reus può giocare li come nella finale di champions..e sono sicuro comunque prenderanno qualcuno in quella posizione. Aubaluba è un surplus secondo me.


----------



## pennyhill (4 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ragazzi in casa hanno 2 giovinastri che potranno sostituire gotze,ovvero *leitner e bittencourt*. Lo stesso gundogan nasce trequartista e klopp ha fatto un lavoro molto lungo sul giocatore per insegnargli il ruolo davanti alla difesa. Lo stesso reus può giocare li come nella finale di champions..e sono sicuro comunque prenderanno qualcuno in quella posizione. Aubaluba è un surplus secondo me.



Ceduti.


----------



## pennyhill (4 Luglio 2013)

Comunque ora è ufficiale: Il Borussia fa il mercato con gli scarti del Milan.


----------



## Dexter (4 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Comunque ora è ufficiale: Il Borussia fa il mercato con gli scarti del Milan.


perchè,chi han preso oltre aubabababa?


----------



## pennyhill (4 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> perchè,chi han preso oltre aubabababa?


----------



## Dexter (5 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



 questa non la sapevo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

aubabababa e papapapapa


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Luglio 2013)

ufficiale,15 milioni


----------



## pennyhill (7 Luglio 2013)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2013)

Papa e Aubameyang?   spiegami cosa se ne fanno del giocatore greco [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION]


----------



## pennyhill (7 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Papa e Aubameyang?   spiegami cosa se ne fanno del giocatore greco [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION]



Andato via Santana, in mezzo gli serviva un altro ignorante del calcio per fare la riserva di Hummels e Subotic, e visto l'infortunio di Piszczek, è facile pensare che partirà titolare sulla destra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Andato via Santana, in mezzo gli serviva un altro ignorante del calcio per fare la riserva di Hummels e Subotic, e visto l'infortunio di Piszczek, è facile pensare che partirà titolare sulla destra.


Capisco...


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2013)

ah è ufficiale ecco perchè poco fa alla foto di rito c'era


----------

